# WR's 2020 Spring Garden



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I've finished my seed selection & plan for the spring garden. Everything is now ordered & will arrive in time for me to start planting them by Feb 1st. I got a few new varieties of slicing tomatoes, jalapenos, soybeans & basil to try this year.

Spring is in the air & I'm getting exited!!!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Are you planting the seeds in containers in a green house on Feb 1?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Looks good. I am excited on the coming season also. I will be planting 20 lbs of red potatoes this weekend and will start a few seeds next week. When would be a good time to start the spaghetti squash?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

RB II said:


> Are you planting the seeds in containers in a green house on Feb 1?


Affirmative. They should be ready to transplant into the garden around mid-March.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> I will be planting 20 lbs of red potatoes this weekend and will start a few seeds next week. When would be a good time to start the spaghetti squash?


It's too early to plant your potatoes... I'd hold off until at least mid-February, maybe a little later.

I direct sow the spaghetti squash between March 15th - 25th.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> Affirmative. They should be ready to transplant into the garden around mid-March.


Perfect. Thanks for posting your garden plans. I find it very enlightening.

I now have a place beside my new house for a garden spot. Not very big, but should provide me with lots of work to do!!!!! I am not set up to grow from seed, so will have to rely on the live plants that I can find or plant the seeds direct into the ground. Fun either way although I would much prefer the heirloom varieties for their non GMO characteristics.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

It needs to be stated that you cannot buy GMO seed, even if you wanted to... only very large producers that are under contract & tight control.

Basically, there are only 2 types of seeds available to consumers, heirlooms & hybrids:


*Heirloom* plants or seeds refer to any type of seed that has been grown for a number of years (since 1940 or before seems to be the general rule) and passed down from gardener to gardener. Heirloom plants are 'open pollinated', which means the plants are pollinated without human intervention, so by wind or insect pollination. Plants grown from heirloom seeds may not be as predictable as hybrid plants, but many gardeners prefer them for their flavor, and many also appreciate the idea of preserving the vegetableâ€™s heritage.


*Hybrid* plants are created when breeders cross-pollinate different plants in order to maximize their best features, such as yield, size, resistance to disease & taste. Seed saved from hybrid plants isn't likely to produce a new generation with the same qualities. Instead, the second generation may look something more like one of the parent plants used to create the hybrid. Hybrids tend to be reliable, and will produce uniform produce â€" and a lot of it, generally â€" but you may lose out on flavor. And youâ€™ll have to shell out money next year to buy new seed.
As far as organic seed goes, it is just a marketing gimmick that allow producers to charge/get more from the gullible/knowledgeable public...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Received all my garden seeds/supplies this morning, so I started filling the starter pots with the soil mix. I'll plant the seeds this coming weekend.


----------



## pickle78232 (Nov 13, 2019)

What do you use for a starting mix?


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Iâ€™m about 2 weeks ahead of you...planted seeds on Jan 19th.

10 days in and the cucumbers and squash are already putting on secondary leaves. Tomatoes are a little slower but doing well.

I bought 2X 4â€™ LED grow lights for the greenhouse....just not enough sunny days.

My kids tell me it looks like a weed farm. LOL!

Hoping to transplant on Presidents Day...if things stay warm, I should (hope) have almost a month head start over last year and a much longer growing season. It gets hot so dang fast!!!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Finished filling the peat starter pots with the soil mix. Both varieties of tomatoes & peppers, the basil & the french marigolds will be started this weekend. Everything else will be direct seeded mid-March.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Went to town this morning to pick up the seed potatoes, then got them set up to start chitting out over in the guesthouse...


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Today I planted both varieties of tomatoes & peppers, basil & the marigolds in their starter pots, watered them in & turned the heater in the greenhouse up to 80 degrees for the germination period. :cheers:


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

When are you planting potatos based on next weeks forecast i.e. rain at the lake possible 2/10-2/14


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I plant potatoes around Feb. 21st here.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

OK 
Thanks


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

This morning I cleaned/refilled the Ez-Flo injection system with 15-30-15 fertilizer & a gallon of chelated iron/micro-nutrients for the garden/trees/flowerbeds.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Turned the water off to the irrigation system & drained it as tonight is a hard freeze. Turned the heat lamp on in the well house & put the covers back on the hose bibs. Also turned up the thermostat in the greenhouse to protect my babies. 

I'm glad I held off planting the potatoes, LOL!!!


----------



## BDGreen (Jul 20, 2019)

I've got a little more prep work to do and then I'll start seeds next week. A week after that I should be able to get a few tomato plants in.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Been spending my days prepping the garden to plant. Today I finally planted the potatoes & leeks . They went in late this year because of a hard freeze & then the rains made the dirt to wet to plant.

After that, I prepped the area where I will plant the green onions, radish & cilantro by running the pear burner over it to kill anything sprouting there. I'll plant those seeds tomorrow.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Just need some sunshine now.


----------

